# Magazine for "Flyer Enthusiasts"



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a regular publication/magazine that is geared toward the American Flyer enthusiast? One that might feature articles on How-To and other helpful hints/tips. I have heard of the "S Gaugian" but think that magazine leans more toward the scratch builder rather than Flyer-produced items.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not aware of a mag, per se, but other AF resources listed here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2567

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

TJ --

Yeah, I use that often. Just thought there might be a mag out there that caters to us Flyer Boys. I always enjoy the member's postings of their experiences fixing or restoring items. Unfortunately, sometimes these are not as complete as they can be or often drop off before the final production is acheived.


----------



## Gilbert Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

American Flyer specific magazines do not exist today.. There were a couple Flyer specific produced by Heimberger House / S Gaugian in the 1980s. The CTT magazine has very few Flyer articles which is a sore spot with some Flyer collectors and operators. This and similar forums have become the go to resource for American Flyer. Enjoy the ride.


----------

